# 1986 Kirk Precision (Florida)



## DoggieDodaac (May 23, 2018)

Found this Kirk Precision Road bike on Craigslist for $500 USD.  It is equipped with Shimano DuraAce and 105 components and possibly the Doral front fork (be warned).  If you want to buy it, I'm willing to drive and pick it up for you and have my LBS package and ship it to you if desired.

https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/bik/d/rare-1986-kirk-precision/6596976952.html


----------



## bike (May 23, 2018)

about what vintage?Looks cool


----------

